# Thetford C250 loo not working (electrical)



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
My loo has packed up. No flush or vent working.
Checked Thetford fuse, which seems fine. Maybe relay has gone behind?
Anyone had this problem and how do I check whether the relay is ok?
I have a meter but don't know which points of the four should show a reading.
I am in Spain so parts could be tricky.
Any help appreciated.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Hi Chris
Sorry we got cut off by Vodafone. Thanks for your help.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Same problem same country...

There is Spanish guy who comes round the site we are on mending vans, he came round just before Christmas to have a look what might be wrong and came to the conclusion it was the solenoid? for want of a better name, that opens and shuts when the flush button is pressed to stop water flushing in the bog when any tap is opened on the van, it only lets water in the bowl when the dedicated bog flush button is pressed.

The pump can be heard going when the flush button is pushed but no flush comes out, he proved it by disconnecting a pipe within the cassette compartment, and when the flush was pressed water came out..

He said he would be able to get the part in the new year so I am expecting him this week to fix it, had a look on line on how it is done and it appears the toilet bowl has to come out to get to the part to replace it..

Good luck to him. :roll: 

ray.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Hi
Thanks for that but I have nothing on my control panel.
The ever helpful Chris from Premier suggest perhaps the PCB has gone.
He has had this happen before.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you mean your panel does not show anything on the readout?. does everything else that is 12 volt work?..

When my readout stopped working when I put an extra leisure battery on and took out the passenger seat to connect into the battery under the seat, I shorted out a small fuse near the big main one under the seat... I replaced that and everything worked again..

May be that?, but it means taking out the passenger seat to get to it, only 4 machine bolts though, but the seat is very heavy..

Just a thought reacting to what I did on my van. and why the readout above the door stopped working.

ray.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Sorry I meant the push button control panel for the C250. Everything else 12v is fine.
Thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Alsymher, 

After our telephone call was cut off this morning, I sent you a PM which should hopefully provide you a mechanism to reach a resolution. 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Alyshymer,

Thanks for your PM which identified you had reception trouble contacting thetford.

I have just spoken to them who have advised that first you need to check the supply which can be done by carefully pulling back the control pad overlay by 0.5cm to reveal the electrical connections. Once visible please check the supply in and then the supply out, if there is no supply in then the issue will be with the motorhomes power supply.

You can find repair instructions at www.thetfordservicenet.com which will show how the overlay is removed.

If there is a supply in and your toilet features a Thetford fan then it will be the control board that is at fault when both the fan and flush have failed.

If you do not have a Thetford fan but have a Sog fitted then it is still likely to be the control board, but it also opens up the less likely possibility of an issue with the electic valve and separate issue with the supply to the Sog.

Part numbers for the control board can only be confirmed by Thetford on receipt of a serial number, so please feel free to check the above and let me know the outcome with a serial number and I will confirm the part number for you.

Thanks to April from Thetford for the details above.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Hi Chris
Thanks for all your trouble.
I have stripped back the foil but all I can see is the green printed circuit board though a couple of holes, no obvious connecting points for cables.
I do have a Sog fitted as well as the Thetford venting system. The Sog is working fine.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending on where you are, there are some excellent service engineers. Thetford (Dometic) Dometic Spain S.L.

Avenida Sierra del Guadarrama 16
Villanueva de la Cañada 
28691 Madrid 
Spain 
Tel +34 902 111 042 
Fax +34 900 100 245

Email [email protected] 
Website www.dometic.es

....to find your nearest agent.

Good luck!

Alan


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can't help you on the electrics, however Thetford have an excellent agent in Barcelona and the lady speaks perfect English. I know because we had the same ceramic loo that leaked and they were sent out to replace it FOC. This I think is their No. 0034(0)938 154 389 

If not this is the UK No. 00 44 114 273 8157


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Hi Alan
Thanks for that but my Spanish is not up to that!!
If anyone's is perhaps they could find one for me near Alicant!!
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

http://www.thetford-europe.com/dealers-service-centres/?widget_address=Alicante spain&radius

Most have people who speak English, this one near Alicante has an English language website.

Wobby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The only Spanish you need is " Ola, No Ablo Englasie,.. Abla Englasie?."..

Also, "Dos grand Cervaias Por Pravour".. Spelling could be anywhere. :lol: :lol: :lol: Se :wink: .

ray.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning alshymer, 

Thank you for your answerphone message this morning to keep me informed that you are now up and running with some further assistance from April at Thetford.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*C250*

Hi
Thanks to all those that contributed to this post, especially Chris from Premier who is his usual brilliant self. Nothing is ever too much trouble is it?
After testing all of the connections, I have found that theo ly thing wrong was the fact that the PCB had come adrift from the clips on the mounted control panel.
This was not visible until the control panel was removed.
Hope this helps if anyone has the problem in the future.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------

